# What do you think about these hunters?



## cybergranny (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm kinda slow, so it took me a minute to get it.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

good one! ....


----------



## kyredneck (Aug 12, 2012)

*What Do You Think Of These Hunters 2*

That was funny.

...heehee, what do you think of these hunters?:

Two ******** are out hunting, and as they are walking along they come upon a huge sink hole in the ground. They approached it and are amazed by the size of it.

The first hunter says " Wow, 'at's some sink hole, I can't even see the bottom, I wonder how deep it is?"

The second hunter says" I don't know, let's throw something down and listen and see how long it takes to hit bottom."

The first hunter says "There's this old transmission here, give me a hand and we'll throw it in and see."

So they pick it up and carry it over, and count one, and two, and three, and throw it in the sink hole.

They are standing there listening and looking over the edge and they hear a rustling in the brush behind them. As they turn around they see a goat come crashing through the brush, run up to the sink hole, and with no hesitation, jump in head first.

While they are standing there looking at each other, looking in the sink hole, and trying to figure out what that was all about, an old farmer walks up.

"Didn't happen to see my goat round here, did ya?" the farmer asks.

The first hunter says " We sure nuff did. We was justa standin here a minute ago and yer goat come running out of them bushes over yonder doin' bout a hunert miles an hour and he jumped headfirst into this here sink hole!"

The old farmer says, "Naw, couldn't have been my goat, I had him chained to a transmission!"


----------



## CapnJack (Jul 20, 2012)

LOL good stuff, folks.


----------



## horseman09 (Mar 2, 2010)

I'd say that bear made an ass out of those guys.:lolsmash:


----------

